# snowblower question ???



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

i just got a older snowblower its a craftsman mod 768.884800 , i got it to run and it drives but the auger isn't working , im gonna chack the belt tonight , but my question was on my other snowblower craftsman has a light that is mounted and when you start the snowblower it lights up , i know it has to be generated by the motor but does anyone know how or where i can get one to put on this snow blower ? it has electric start and it would be nice to get a light on it too 
john


----------



## bostonma (Nov 16, 2006)

My understanding is that you need a special flywheel/alternator to be able to add a light.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

electric start with battery should usually indicate a charging system to keep the battery charged up. You could probably tap into that somehow. (i've never seen a snowblower in person so I really have no idea how what you are talking about is designed)


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Buy a 12 volt tractor light or 12 volt halogan driving light and wire it directly to battery with switch to turn it off & on.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

most bigger snow machines have a lamp coil on the engine is the electric start the type that plugs into the wall/ the lamp coil is a pig tail that sticks out on the side of the engine around the starter area covered so it wont short out good luck


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

I wanted to put a light on my antique, 1980 mastercraft 7/21 but my small engine guy says I cant put one on as my engine does'nt have a generating devise. He say the newer models are equipped to generate power for a light. No battery required I think.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

I just asked a question similar to that and 30yrtech gave me alot of good info. Your engine needs the right flywheel and an alternator.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

big ed 
this snowblower has that type electric start ( the kind that plugs into the wall ) so how would i hook a light up to it ?


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you know if your engine has an alternator? Some had the 110v starter and no alternator, some had both. If your's does there should be wires to hook the light up, look for a wiring diagram for it.


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf go to this site and look at page 43 of the manual, will actually be page 48 on the screen, has wiring diagram. Hope it helps.

Jon


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks for the diagram , i'll check it out this evening


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Did you get the lights working on the snowblower? Or find out how?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

check for a shear pin in the auger shaft for the auger problem.


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

no i haven't messed w/ it yet , i need to get a light for it first , i've looked around on ebay but had no luck yet


----------



## ZukiJon (Nov 15, 2006)

Any 12v fog light should work I believe. $10 at Northern Tool. Might be a wattage limit though, 35w maybe, not real sure though, anybody know?


----------

